# MK4 EAI Switch - Remote Dump, Alarm



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

has anyone wired up their switches to remote dump on alarm/lock..
any more info, ive been looking and can find much.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: MK4 EAI Switch - Remote Dump, Alarm (Static--)*

no, i would like to know which wire it is as well... 
I know mk4, and newer cars are a pain to wire in alarms. 
For people that ahve an aftermarket alarm and it works fine it shouldnt be too hard, but i wanna put it to the stock alarm. 
There is gotta be 1 trigger wire somewhere... 
Possibly 1 that goes to the horn also, or drivers door since its all connected.... 
time to do some more research


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looked at a mk4 alarm DIY, still not sure what wire to tap into
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3917413


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1244517316212)*

anybody?


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: MK4 EAI Switch - Remote Dump, Alarm (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_no, i would like to know which wire it is as well... 
I know mk4, and newer cars are a pain to wire in alarms. 
For people that ahve an aftermarket alarm and it works fine it shouldnt be too hard, but i wanna put it to the stock alarm. 
There is gotta be 1 trigger wire somewhere... 
Possibly 1 that goes to the horn also, or drivers door since its all connected.... 
time to do some more research 

dig in santi, and then let us all know. because like half of us use that switch box lol


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: MK4 EAI Switch - Remote Dump, Alarm (jettalvr41)*

You could use the trunk pop + line for remote dump, but you'd open it everytime you drop the car.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the stock alarm has a postive alarm input, the eai box needs a negative input, so you need to reverse polarity, but then your second issue is that the oem alarm trigger wire isnt momentary so you need to have a timer in line so your valves arent open for hrs at a time, since the eai box doesnt have anything built in for that.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*

i've been dealing with AVS switchboxes and they have a diagram on how to wire it... IF its positive or negative input. To switch it over you jsut use a relay, thats not complicated part. 
Finding the right wire its the thing. 
I cant find it online, i'll take a picture of it. 
I'm just unsure of the wire for the car. I need to talk to someone that knows about alarms and get this tested.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i've been dealing with AVS switchboxes and they have a diagram on how to wire it... IF its positive or negative input. To switch it over you jsut use a relay, thats not complicated part. 
Finding the right wire its the thing. 
I cant find it online, i'll take a picture of it. 
I'm just unsure of the wire for the car. I need to talk to someone that knows about alarms and get this tested. 


i know which wire is the correct one, let me double check so i dont post up wrong info


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*

does the EAI need a constant power for the "alarm/dump" or simply a trigger? As mentioned above, I would think if it was a constant power then the valves would stick open. If it was a momentary it would simply click open and then shut again. 
Or does the EAI have some form of timed power that once tripped, it opens the valves for a set amount of time?


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_does the EAI need a constant power for the "alarm/dump" or simply a trigger? As mentioned above, I would think if it was a constant power then the valves would stick open. If it was a momentary it would simply click open and then shut again. 
Or does the EAI have some form of timed power that once tripped, it opens the valves for a set amount of time?


i tested it with a contant and the valves stuck open, i tested the alarm trigger and it is a constant, as stated above there needs to be a timer in line so it wont stick open the eai box doesnt have anything built in.
all thats needed to be done is, convert polarity, hook up a timer, then it will dump and not leave valves open when using the stock remote.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*

But keep in mind this trigger buttom its for alarm going off... How long do you think the alarm is going to be going off for? Maybe a couple of minutes.. 
IF it keeps the valves open its just draining your battery, but they run very little power anyways. I'd assume the alarm would draw more power than the valves.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_But keep in mind this trigger buttom its for alarm going off... How long do you think the alarm is going to be going off for? Maybe a couple of minutes.. 
IF it keeps the valves open its just draining your battery, but they run very little power anyways. I'd assume the alarm would draw more power than the valves. 




uhhh what.. that's not what i thought it was going to do.. or what my plan was 
i just want it to air out when i lock/activate my alarm, i don't need to show off my dumping skills if someone is jacking my ish.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_

uhhh what.. that's not what i thought it was going to do.. or what my plan was 
i just want it to air out when i lock/activate my alarm, i don't need to show off my dumping skills if someone is jacking my ish.


















which is what i assumed you were planning on doing.. once i get my timer in ill do a lil pictorial for you, its not that difficult, but require more then just simply plugging a wire into the relay box on the eai, the trigger i have been speaking of is the one for when you lock the car.. not when the alarm goes off


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^ sweet deal, looking forward to it..
although i would love to see the expression on the thief's face.. wow that would be funny
"robber smashes window, alarm goes off and the car slams on the ground.. un-muffled valves" - watch him piss his pants


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*

well the switchboxes are meant to have an alrm hook up to them, not just a lock button to dump the car... 
I'm trying to get that to work.. i could careless about locking and dumping the car everytime unless i keep the pressing the lock button until the car is on the ground...


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_well the switchboxes are meant to have an alrm hook up to them, not just a lock button to dump the car... 
I'm trying to get that to work.. i could careless about locking and dumping the car everytime unless i keep the pressing the lock button until the car is on the ground... 


hook it up to the comfort control module, it can regulate open/closing of the windows, i dont see why it wouldnt be able to do bags








great idea santi


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
hook it up to the comfort control module, it can regulate open/closing of the windows, i dont see why it wouldnt be able to do bags








great idea santi


at least that'll work for your car... 
Now i still need to figure out the alarm thing.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

i thought we were hooking up to the alarm like so when breaks in it dumps. that would be way more practical then the lock dump thing. alot of times i park i wanna keep air in.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jettalvr41)*

What about something like the alientech window controller which allows you to control your windows via the key fob. But rather link it to your switchbox to control the valves instead. Just throwing more ideas out there.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettalvr41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettalvr41* »_i thought we were hooking up to the alarm like so when breaks in it dumps. that would be way more practical then the lock dump thing. alot of times i park i wanna keep air in. 

well yeah, thats what its meant for, but Static wants it to dump when he locks the car.. 
This thread has different wants/needs on what people want the system to do, so its getting a bit confusing.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
well yeah, thats what its meant for, but Static wants it to dump when he locks the car.. 
This thread has different wants/needs on what people want the system to do, so its getting a bit confusing. 



true but it can be a generic thread, once we find ways to make it work the way we want.. good info for others


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_

true but it can be a generic thread, once we find ways to make it work the way we want.. good info for others

oh for sure... I'm just saying once people find a solution to 1 of their things to specify what they wanted originally.. idk if makin sense..


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

I personally am looking for a way to control the car remotely. More specifically, dump the car via the remote. I think it can be done, it will just take someone smarter then me.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I personally am looking for a way to control the car remotely. More specifically, dump the car via the remote. I think it can be done, it will just take someone smarter then me.



well if we can get the VAG comfort control module figured out, wiring and such it shouldn't be to hard, it obviously sends out a signal to open/close the windows.. 
just need to find someone who knows they elec systems a little more than we do.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

we need someone like the guy that did that DIY.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

wow Santi your right, this thread is getting really confusing haha
I know that this is one thing that i wanted to hook up when i got my air ride. but i find myself parking it all down anyways. 
i know that there was a thread that a guy got a little aftermarket keyfob that actually had auxiliary plugs and they used that like a remote up/down


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

Let me dig up some things and see if its possible. Should be hard just haven't looked at the wiring in a while. I do a lot of alarms so I should be able to figure something out. 
Dump when locked w/ factory alarm is what I'm gonna try to do first.


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BIG_ANT)*

Power Lock yellow/blue (-) driver door module in door
The only prob with that wire is it does not stay on longer than a pulse. You will have to find a way to have it trigger a circuit or something to stay on for say 5 seconds (long enough to dump all the air). Let me look more in to this and I'll see if I can find/make anything to do that. I'm about to install all my air ride stuff within this next week (hopefully) so it might be a little while. 
Also if you wanna do an alarm, don't do it like the DIY. Most of the wires he ran to everywhere on the car can be caught at the comfort module. Makes life a hell if you have to take apart the whole car to run those wires.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIG_ANT)*

BIg_ANT good info. 
What about the ones that want it to dump when the stock alarm goes off? anything with that yet?







idk if you're still researching


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Sorry forgot to look for that one. I'll look into tomorrow if i have time. That one might be easier because of the horn.







I can see it now, it drops an inch every time the horn beeps.. That would be hilarious!!!
I'll see what I can do. O and Santi, you live in Orlando right?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIG_ANT)*

alright cool. just post up w/e u find out. Yes i do, wasup.


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

I'm gonna be driving down to Brandon at the end of July and I'll need a frame notch. I figured you would know someone that you trust to do it.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BIG_ANT)*

Dump on lock and fill on unlock would be very cool! find something to time the fill right so it sets you at a good drive height.. watching this


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

i know this is old but just wondering if anybody ever figured anything out with this?


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

hey someone chime in on this


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

santi step in here


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone get a solution too this?


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone chime in at all?


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

B


----------

